# Carb tuning after snorkels ???



## Winnipeg-Roy (Mar 3, 2012)

I just snorkels my bike resently with 2" plumbing and I can't seem to get the carbs right for top end so I have snorkels dynojet kit and a fmf slip on got it running perfect from idle to about half throttle but I have no top end it just spits and sputters from half to wot right now I have 140 f and 146 r jets and my needles set at 4th notch my question is am I going to have to jet down or move the needle down I'm at about 3000 ft and to get the bike to have some go on top end I have to turn my snorkel around and then it's a hole different machine so I know it's running rich on the top but can't be by to much so I ask do I re jet one more time or set my needle down to lean it out a little ?????????


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

Half to WOT is mostly controlled by the mains. Check your plugs and make sure its rich and if so drop it down mains a size or two and recheck.


----------



## Winnipeg-Roy (Mar 3, 2012)

Ok the next size down is 138 f and 144 rear in my kit so I guess leave the needle alone ??


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

I would yes. You only want to change one thing at a time so you know exactly what the cause and effect of your changes are.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

Install a 2 1/2" or 3" intake snorkle and jet up one to two sizes on mains.Thousands of post on this site that cover this.I think it's reported that the 2" snorks kill the upper WOT range starving for air.I had 2" intake - riped it and installed a 3" intake.I could never tune the bike correctly with the 2" intake.


----------



## Winnipeg-Roy (Mar 3, 2012)

dman66 said:


> Install a 2 1/2" or 3" intake snorkle and jet up one to two sizes on mains.Thousands of post on this site that cover this.I think it's reported that the 2" snorks kill the upper WOT range starving for air.I had 2" intake - riped it and installed a 3" intake.I could never tune the bike correctly with the 2" intake.


I have givin this some thought and may try it out


----------



## rolaj4me (Dec 29, 2011)

i run a similar setup with 140f and 142 rear 40 mains, stock needles with shims 2.25 turns open on air fuel screws runs to beat heck..


----------



## Nate_1503 (Jan 17, 2012)

after talking to some performance engine builders it all depends on your motor on the 2" 2.5" OR 3" SNORKS... for my p650 a 2" does amazing... no problems jetted down 2 sizes to a 132 in front and a 138 in rear and its pretty much right on... got to do some fine tuning but got to pull my tank and clean it out found a little water in there but seems pretty dead on w/ that set up


----------



## yama450yfz (Apr 17, 2012)

Nate_1503 said:


> after talking to some performance engine builders it all depends on your motor on the 2" 2.5" OR 3" SNORKS... for my p650 a 2" does amazing... no problems jetted down 2 sizes to a 132 in front and a 138 in rear and its pretty much right on... got to do some fine tuning but got to pull my tank and clean it out found a little water in there but seems pretty dead on w/ that set up


May be dead on but any time you jet down you are losing power.. unless you were rich to begin with.


----------



## NMFP (Mar 12, 2012)

rolaj4me said:


> i run a similar setup with 140f and 142 rear 40 mains, stock needles with shims 2.25 turns open on air fuel screws runs to beat heck..


Is that dyno jets or Kawasaki jets?


----------



## rolaj4me (Dec 29, 2011)

dyna jets stock needles with shims


----------



## Winnipeg-Roy (Mar 3, 2012)

Well I said **** on the 3" snorkel thing to big of a pita I just did the 2" snorkels I'm gonna jet down just a tad more I also think maybe running a 45 on the intake snorkel and turn it out a little will make a big difference as apossed to a 90 facing me dead on what do some of you guys think ill try the 45 thing first it was weird when I was doing my test and tune thing it ran like a champ then I went riding one day and it was foggy to beat hell out side and ran like chit on the top end when I did test and tune it was a nice day air was not so moist or heavy it was even harder to breath almost for my self just cause the air seemed so thick


----------



## Nate_1503 (Jan 17, 2012)

lol that can make a bit of difference... i would stick with a 90 have several guys i ride with on occasion that through hunks of mud in the cvt and air intake w/ the 45's on the snorks. mine jetted down 2 sizes is just as strong as it was before if its weaker its hard to tell by the seat of pants dyno anyway maybe on the machine it will loose 1 hp or so...


----------



## Winnipeg-Roy (Mar 3, 2012)

Went down one more size and it seems to have cleaned it up runs a lot better still has lots of power


----------

